# Does anyone else have mismatched wedding and engagement rings?



## sil

My DH picked out my engagement ring. My wedding ring is a family heirloom belonging to my great grandmother. The two rings don't match which doesn't bother me but I have had others comment on it. Does anyone else have mismatched rings?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## sil

It's more obvious from the side as the diamond length doesn't match up and engagement ring is white gold while wedding ring is yellow gold.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Geebug x

I wouldn't like to wear them together but your wedding ring is absolutely amazing xx


----------



## Bekah78

I think they're both gorgeous and work well together. I have three rings on one finger on my right hand that don't match but they work well together.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Mine are actually back to front. My engagement ring is an eternity ring and my wedding ring is an engagement ring so It'l look like I have them on back to front.


----------



## ThiaC

Wear it any way you want :)
We didn't really know how the ring thing goes, so bought a simple matching pair for our engagement. 
Later, I designed the wedding ring myself, a very cool special shape. I only wear one ring. It doesn't match the rather conventional ring my guy is wearing, so I plan to design a matching one for him too!

My point is, as long as there's something on your finger, it's fine. You can wear one, two, or change by your mood. I sometimes use the simple (cheaper) one if I'm doing something where it might get lost, damaged or stolen.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

They're beautiful :) I'm opting for a plain band as my wedding ring, as my engagement one is quite 'busy'. It was my choice to do this as I thought it would look better :) 

So if you want to have mismatched rings, then that's completely up to you :)


----------

